# PHOTOS:  Southbound Trooper XII



## tomahawk6 (21 Feb 2012)

Exercise SOUTHBOUND TROOPER XII (Ex SBT XII) is a Joint, Interagency, Multinational and Public (JIMP) exercise based on Task Force (TF) 36, which is to be force generated from the 36 Canadian Brigade Group (36 CBG) Territorial Brigade Group (TBG). Approximately 700 soldiers, sailors, airmen and airwomen from units across Nova Scotia, New Brunswick, Prince Edward Island, Ontario and Alberta are participating in the training. Ex SBT XII provides a unique training opportunity for the participants to train side by side in a multi-national task force environment. Units from the U.S. Army, Navy, Army National Guard, Air Force and Marines will participate in the training providing the Canadians the opportunity to operate and train with their U.S. counterparts in an effort to develop their interoperability skills and build strong ties.
 The exercise takes place in FORT PICKETT, VIRGINIA, from 18-26 February 2012.







A group of soldiers from the 1st Battallion, The Nova Scotia Highlanders (North) (1 Highrs NS) and from The Cape Breton Highlanders (CB Highrs) perform an Assault Boat Training (ABT) exercise during Exercise Southbound Trooper XII (XII SBT) held in Fort Pickett, Virginia.











Corporal (Cpl) Collin White from the 4th Air Defence Regiment, Royal Canadian Artillery (4AD Regt, RCA) patrols the area during Exercise Southbound Trooper XII (SBT XII) held in Fort Pickett, Virginia.






Private (Pte) Isaac Morash (top) from the 33 (Halifax) Field Ambulance (33 Svc Bn) gives first aid to a simulated casualty during Exercise Southbound Trooper XII (SBT XII) held in Fort Pickett, Virginia.






A group of soldiers patrol a location for improvised explosive devices (IEDs) during Exercise Southbound Trooper XII (XII SBT) held in Fort Pickett, Virginia.


----------



## my72jeep (21 Feb 2012)

Dam that first pic looks so much warmer than here in Northern Ont.


----------



## TN2IC (23 Feb 2012)

Nice to see that they made it down there. It does give a sense of accomplishment knowing I help them move there. Trade has it's perks, I guess. Have fun troops.


----------



## tomahawk6 (27 Feb 2012)

A group of Canadian soldiers participate in a cordon and search operation at “Cherry Village” during Exercise Southbound Trooper XII (SBT XII) in Fort Pickett, Virginia.




















The 2nd Regiment of Royal Canadian Horse Artillery (2 RCHA) conducts a firing exercise with the Canon type 155mm M777 in Fort Pickett, Virginia during Exercise Southbound Trooper XII (XII SBT).


----------



## tomahawk6 (27 Feb 2012)

A group of Canadian military is preparing to leave Fort Pickett, Virginia aboard a Lockheed C-130 Hercules from from the U.S. Air Force during Exercise Southbound Trooper XII (SBT XII).


----------



## Old and Tired (16 Mar 2012)

T6

You forgot the pictures that show the 4 1/2 to 5 inches of snow that we received, as well as the super balmy day when it hit about 23c (72f) and we built sand castles while we waited for more sand bags to arrive at BAAF.  Mind you once the Ex Started, I think that the most that Tank Troll and I saw was the same people coming in and out of the TOC, and the never ending battle to keep Falcon View up to date, and interpret some pretty strange "TRACES", and I use that term very loosely. (C/S 22 yoou know who you are)


----------



## cupper (16 Mar 2012)

Old and Tired said:
			
		

> T6
> 
> You forgot the pictures that show the 4 1/2 to 5 inches of snow that we received, as well as the super balmy day when it hit about 23c (72f) and we built sand castles while we waited for more sand bags to arrive at BAAF.  Mind you once the Ex Started, I think that the most that Tank Troll and I saw was the same people coming in and out of the TOC, and the never ending battle to keep Falcon View up to date, and interpret some pretty strange "TRACES", and I use that term very loosely. (C/S 22 yoou know who you are)



And you had the unmittigated gall not to call when you were there?

That's it, you are off the Christmas card list.


----------



## Old and Tired (16 Mar 2012)

Hey Cupper

I had actually planned on it, but things when sideways and our two days personal time at the end sorta got turned into a slow motion train wreck.  Painful to watch, impossible to escape and strangely compelling all at once.


----------



## cupper (16 Mar 2012)

Old and Tired said:
			
		

> Hey Cupper
> 
> I had actually planned on it, but things when sideways and our two days personal time at the end sorta got turned into a slow motion train wreck.  Painful to watch, impossible to escape and strangely compelling all at once.



Well, keep it in mind next time you're down this way. It's only about 2 1/2 hours south from here.


----------



## Old and Tired (16 Mar 2012)

Will Do.  Here are some Pics that show a somewhat different perspective of the weather than T6 has given everyone.  Just so people understand that it was not "A SOUTHERN VACTION IN THE SUN". Well not all the time anyway.


----------



## Old and Tired (16 Mar 2012)

And two more pictures. To bad you can see the steam.  The coffee sucked. And what the palce looked like three days prior  :warstory:


----------



## my72jeep (16 Mar 2012)

Looks like fun was had by all.


----------



## Tank Troll (25 Mar 2012)

The torrential downpour/thunder storm packing up was fun all so. I was down 2 weeks after to Finnish loading and it was between 75/22 and 83/26 degrees the whole time. We came back to 22/-5 degrees


----------

